

Large, high-resolution monitor recommendations? - ian1255

Hi folks.<p>I'm looking for recommendations for large, high-resolution LCD monitors and wondered if anyone is plugging the gap between the moderate high-res ones (e.g. 23/24" 1920x1200) and the 30" ones (2560x1600).<p>Is there any such thing?  This is for development work but the budget doesn't currently spring for a 30".<p>Thanks!
======
btmorex
[http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/products/Displays/product...](http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/products/Displays/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=bsd&cs=04&sku=224-8284)

is really, really nice. If you find a good sale you can probably have it for
around $800-$850. There are probably similar resolution panels for a lower
price, but they won't look as good.

------
cpr
You might wait till next week (June 7--11) to see if Apple announces a new 27"
LCD to match their larger iMac.

If they do, it'll have the same resolution as the great-sounding Dell
mentioned by the OP, but it'll also probably actually look good. ;-)

------
davewun
Hanns.G's are always very, very reasonable -- I picked up 2 x 1920x1200 (if
memory serves) 28.5" Hanns.G from Best Buy last year at about 399 each.
Ridiculous price. They're still working nicely too. I think you can still get
them around.

